# Teil der Eclipse Plugins in externen Ordnern auslagern?



## Gumble (1. Sep 2005)

Ich moechte mit einem Eclipse arbeiten, dass zentral auf einen Server liegt. Da ich aber das Programm durch inkompatiblen Plugins nicht kaputt machen moechte (ist mir schon oft passiert), moechte ich einen Teil der Plugins, user- oder workspacegebunden, auslagern. z.B. das ganze J2EE-Web-gedöngs.
Wie und wo kann ich das konfigurieren?  ???:L


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

öhm..."normale" plugins legst du irgendwo lokal ab, gehst dann in eclipse -> help -> software update -> manage configuration

dort machst du dannr rechtsklick -> new  und wählst das plugin aus. funktioniert aber nicht immer...dort kannst du die plugins dann auch deaktivieren bzw. löschen


----------



## Dukel (1. Sep 2005)

Wenn man Plugins über den Updatemanager installiert kann man bei der installation eine "site" wählen. Dort auch eine neue erstellen

Btw. Ich hätte da noch eine weitere Frage.
Ich hatte Eclipse (für Java programmierung), PhpEclipse und CDT in jeweils einer Site installiert. Leider konnte ich Eclipse nur mit allem starten. Ich hätte gerne 3 Startdateien, mit denen ich jeweils Java, Php und C programmieren kann ohne von Hand die anderen Plugins zu deaktivieren.
Weiss jemand ob und wie das geht?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

es gab mal irgendwann was im forum..pppuh weiß aber nimmer wo! glaub ich IDE Forum irgendwa smit Eclipse Plugins blah


----------

